# Emerald interior semi gloss?



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm a longtime SW man but I've never used this Emerald lineup. My builder just bought a few gallons of it and we are going to put it on the interior trim. Is it any good? He said it was pricey and supposed to be good stuff.

I've typically used Pro Classic acrylic on my past jobs.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I"ve not used the Semi-gloss, but, I love the Emerald flat. It has that subtle sheen which makes it washable, goes on buttery smooth, and covers very well. Most don't speak too well of Emerald so I'm sure you will hear some negatives about the Emerald SG, mostly the outrageous price.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

WestKyPainter said:


> I'm a longtime SW man but I've never used this Emerald lineup. My builder just bought a few gallons of it and we are going to put it on the interior trim. Is it any good? *He said it was pricey and supposed to be good stuff.*
> 
> I've typically used Pro Classic acrylic on my past jobs.



Can I get that guys contact info? I have some beans I need to sell.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

I've read some reviews on it and I must say, I'm anxious. Many, many reviews are very negative regarding this paint. I had to pin roll three pocket doors today and it definitely had some runnyness to it. Maybe I put it on too thick or maybe I cut it too much with floetrol?? I mean it looked pretty good and certainly laid down ok, but I had to keep checking on it.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

i sprayed some trim the other day with it. seemed to come out ok. will see how it holds up after the carpenters install it.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

Are you using emerald semi or emerald urethane trim enamel? It doesn’t cover worth a damn (emerald U white), but finish is decent. I doubt you ll be a repeat customer. Try Coronado super kote 5000 alkyd acrylic, you be much more happy and richer.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Emerald is a pretty decent $35 paint. If you want to pay an extra $15-$35 a gallon for the shiny green label, a store on every corner, $150,000,000.00 a year in marketing, and the delivery driver with an MBA that's your business.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

The emerald urethane is totally different than the emerald acrylic. The emerald urethane is similar to cabinet coat or pro industrial urethane acrylic.

Not my first choice, but I wouldnt be upset if I had to use it.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

Interesting, yes it is the urethane paint. It's my very first time working with it and this is a 500k home, I need it to pull off pretty nice.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

WestKyPainter said:


> Interesting, yes it is the urethane paint. It's my very first time working with it and this is a 500k home, I need it to pull off pretty nice.



500K doesn't mean much, I've put this stuff on for janitor's closet doors. 



I like it because of the durability. The Pro Industrial WB Alkyd is the same stuff, different label, as the Emerald Urethane enamel. Yeah there is a slight difference in product offerings and open time, but hardly noticeable and the exact same specs on the data pages. 


310 FFLP tip, nice wet coat, and let it gel out. Done. 



Once it's fully cured out it's a stout paint, pretty hard finish. 



P.S.
You don't need to be adding floetrol or extenders to this stuff per se. Unless your spraying in a hot environment or something, I would put on the correct mils and let it do it's thing.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

you won't have a problem making the paint look amazing, i just did one with a similar price tag and same paint. I just feel like a paint this premium should be able to cover existing white trim with 1 coat with a brush, this paint will not. Once you get your two coats they look great, (i got 1 coat to spray out nicely) Answer me this.. did the semi-gloss look significantly less shiny than other semi s? It just won't ever be a 1st choice. PACMAN nailed it, i was a sherwin williams 100% er, but you have to open your eyes. They are literally selling equal or less quality paint for for 20-30% more across the board. spend that much money at paint at another store and you ll see a difference, I'll bet ya a gallon.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Local paint pro said:


> i was a sherwin williams 100% er, but you have to open your eyes. They are literally selling equal or less quality paint for for 20-30% more across the board. spend that much money at paint at another store and you ll see a difference, I'll bet ya a gallon.



I know I'm one of the few on here that use it regularly and like it regularly. 



Maybe you all are getting super good pricing (sub 20) for all this supposed "amazingly better paint". But I have a hard time believing that other paint brands are giving away a 300% increase in performance for a 50% price difference. Especially when you consider some more high performance coatings that SW can sell you. I'm willing to bet I can spend $45 and get a very high quality wall paint compared to $45 at BM or what not.


The other issue that a lot of people don't realize is that some of these paint stores don't sell you more specialized coatings. BM for example doesn't have an elastomeric paint. So now what? I thought they were a painting company...do you know how large the southwest market is for elastomeric paint?? If you only knew lol. 



What about BM's roof coating options? Oh that's right...they don't have any. But.. I thought they were a real paint company, roof coatings are considered a "paint" product. 



And I haven't even gotten into the floor coating options or wood clear coat options. 


This is the same conversation I get into the home depot pro's about and why I don't purchase my coatings from them. They aren't as nearly "full service" as they think their little paint counter is. Far from it. 


I'm not here to bash any particular company or brand unless they really do suck. But these are some of the points a lot of SW bashers don't really account for in their posts. Just an observation. :vs_sob::vs_smirk::vs_coffee:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> I know I'm one of the few on here that use it regularly and like it regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No offense but I don't think you have spent much time in a BM store or *ever *looked through the catalog. BM does have several elastomerics, a large array of excellent wood, floor and just about every other specialty coating you can think of. In fact I have only ever come across one product that I couldn't cross over from SW, a very niche product glass fiber reinforced polyamide epoxy used in industrial wastewater management.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> No offense but I don't think you have spent much time in a BM store or *ever *looked through the catalog. BM does have several elastomerics, a large array of excellent wood, floor and just about every other specialty coating you can think of. In fact I have only ever come across one product that I couldn't cross over from SW, a very niche product glass fiber reinforced polyamide epoxy used in industrial wastewater management.



Well maybe the stores here need to carry some of that then. The only BM dealers are hardware stores that know nothing about the product or brand. Like that instills confidence in me to buy from them? No thanks. 



Question for you. What is their roof coating called? I googled but couldn't find it. 



I found the elastomeric paint, never even seen it before. It doesn't look like they offer much compared to sherwin's masonry lineup.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> Well maybe the stores here need to carry some of that then. The only BM dealers are hardware stores that know nothing about the product or brand. Like that instills confidence in me to buy from them? No thanks.
> 
> Question for you. What is their roof coating called? I googled but couldn't find it.
> 
> I found the elastomeric paint, never even seen it before. It doesn't look like they offer much compared to sherwin's masonry lineup.


BM does not make a specialty purpose 'roof coating'. Polyamide epoxy topcoated with aliphatic urethane is the recommended system from both PPG and BM for metal roofs. Not sure what kind of 'roof coating' you are referring to.

And before you say "GOTCHA!" let me ask you: If BM doesn't manufacture a particular niche product do you think I send customers to SW? 

NO! I order from Gaco (roofing products), Dalys, Tnemec (Tnemec 446 is an approved crossover for the wastewater epoxy i was talking about). Etc... BM doesn't care if I have other products in my store.



BM, Inslx, Lenmar, Coronado, Corotech. Last years catalog is *164 pages*. Lots of masonry specific products. Not my fault your BM dealers are hardware stores, maybe you should open a dedicated store...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> BM does not make a specialty purpose 'roof coating'. Polyamide epoxy topcoated with aliphatic urethane is the recommended system from both PPG and BM for metal roofs. Not sure what kind of 'roof coating' you are referring to.
> 
> And before you say "GOTCHA!" let me ask you: If BM doesn't manufacture a particular niche product do you think I send customers to SW?
> 
> ...



Yeah, you can always offer a 3rd party vendor as a solution. Even Sherwin does this, nothing new here. 



Roof coating being for modified bitumen, asphalt based coating, etc. And I haven't included specialty roof coatings either. 



I looked at their masonry catalog on their website, wasn't too impressed there, limited options on their website. Maybe some of them come from a 3rd party vendor? Not sure.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah, you can always offer a 3rd party vendor as a solution. Even Sherwin does this, nothing new here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes those roof coatings I get from Gaco. Any paint or hardware store can get them as the common sundry suppliers typically carry them, not very common here as they do not last the winters and are prone to fungus. What masonry product are you looking for? Like i was saying BM also manufactures masonry products under Coronado, Inslx, Corotech... Not 3rd party just has a different branded label on it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What masonry product are you looking for? Like i was saying BM also manufactures masonry products under Coronado, Inslx, Corotech... Not 3rd party just has a different branded label on it.



Great opportunity to learn here. So let's do it. 


Here are the products my company uses on a regular basis. Let's see what products might cross over and at what price point. 



Just treat it like a regular contractor, nothing special no 1,000 gallon orders, just a regular well established paint company with normal contractor pricing. 





1.) Conflex XL (smooth) "elastomeric paint".


2.) Loxon Block Surfacer or PrepRite Block Filler


3.) Loxon Conditioner


4.) Heavy Duty Block Filler


5.) Loxon Self-Cleaning (new product).




Here are the links so you can review them.
1.) https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/conflex-xl-smooth-high-build-coating

2.) https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/loxon-block-surfacer
https://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/products/preprite-block-filler

3.)https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/loxon-conditioner
4.)https://www.sherwin-williams.com/ho...oducts/pro-industrial-heavy-duty-block-filler
5.) https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/loxon-selfcleaning-acrylic-coating


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> I know I'm one of the few on here that use it regularly and like it regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben Moore makes excellent elastomeric products. I've sold plenty of them. And with Coronado, Insl-x, Lenmar, and Corotech they have a very extensive product line. 

I myself even being a one man show have access to products from over 15 paint manufacturers, including over 50 industrial paint products, chemical coatings, extensive floor coatings, roof coatings, and paint products even you have never heard of. I sell California Paints, which is a division of ICP construction. Check out the products on their website sometime. I can even access powder coatings if i need to. I have access to the entire PPG product line-up as well. Excelsior floor coatings out of Canton, Ohio. I could go on and on. 

The issue with independents is that they need to have a good market for products outside the standard architectural paints before they can commit to the investment it takes to stock the more specialized products. It's a matter of economics more than anything else.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And btw, i sell Ultraplate at a price below anything even closely equivalent SW sells. Like $15-20 a gallon below. And there is no comparison between Ultraplate and anything SW makes. That's why they are scrambling to come up with something that does. They just can't do it and maintain the profit margin they would need to sell it. They would have to sell an equivalent product for over $100.00 retail to do it and get the margin they would need to justify it. Are you going to pay $55-60 for a product that is a cheap knock-off of something i sell for $45 to contractors?

Remember, independents set their own pricing for the most part. If they are SMART they are willing to work with painting contractors on price. Most of the time they will set a standard contractor discount so the typical salesclerk isn't responsible for coming up with a price. Do a little digging with the owner/manager of most independents and they will (again, if they are smart) do a lot better with pricing for customers that justify it. For my larger contractors that buy frequently from me, i can give pricing that is extremely competitive with SW, mainly because i am not locked in to any corporate pricing strategy. I own the stuff so i can sell it for a loss if i want to. It's just a matter of getting to the right person and their motivation to sell you.

If you walked into my store and wanted a price on 500 gallons a month of a product to replace Cashmere for example, i can and would give you a price on a superior product for a few $ less. I would rather make $10/gal on 500 gallons of paint than $30/gal on two. That's the mindset most independent paint stores don't have, and it is a shame.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> And btw, i sell Ultraplate at a price below anything even closely equivalent SW sells. Like $15-20 a gallon below. And there is no comparison between Ultraplate and anything SW makes. That's why they are scrambling to come up with something that does. They just can't do it and maintain the profit margin they would need to sell it. They would have to sell an equivalent product for over $100.00 retail to do it and get the margin they would need to justify it. Are you going to pay $55-60 for a product that is a cheap knock-off of something i sell for $45 to contractors?
> 
> Remember, independents set their own pricing for the most part. If they are SMART they are willing to work with painting contractors on price. Most of the time they will set a standard contractor discount so the typical salesclerk isn't responsible for coming up with a price. Do a little digging with the owner/manager of most independents and they will (again, if they are smart) do a lot better with pricing for customers that justify it. For my larger contractors that buy frequently from me, i can give pricing that is extremely competitive with SW, mainly because i am not locked in to any corporate pricing strategy. I own the stuff so i can sell it for a loss if i want to. It's just a matter of getting to the right person and their motivation to sell you.
> 
> If you walked into my store and wanted a price on 500 gallons a month of a product to replace Cashmere for example, i can and would give you a price on a superior product for a few $ less. I would rather make $10/gal on 500 gallons of paint than $30/gal on two. That's the mindset most independent paint stores don't have, and it is a shame.



I would rather make $10/gallon on 500 gallons then let the sale go somewhere else. That's $5000 walking out the door. Of course when SW get in a pissing match and sells product far below cost I can let those go.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> Great opportunity to learn here. So let's do it.
> ...Here are the products my company uses on a regular basis. Let's see what products might cross over and at what price point...



These will be relatively standard prices, most BM stores will quote you around these off the shelf depending on store volume prices give or take a few %. No screwing around haggling with the rep AND I don’t screw joe schmoe off the street if he wants a good price too. Of course on bigger jobs I can work with the pricing to fit your budget.


BM doesn't manufacture every type of coating for under the sun, but their catalog is pretty extensive.

I’m sure the data sheets don’t line up perfectly, they’re not meant to be 100% copied formula after all, best I could come up with over coffee this morning. Listed are ‘contractor’ prices for 5’s:


*1.) Conflex XL (smooth) "elastomeric paint".*
BM 0359 (flat) ~$154
BM 0360 (lowlustre) ~$168 
Coronado texcrete 3192(sand),3194 (smooth),3196(medium) ~$175

*2.) Loxon Block Surfacer or PrepRite Block Filler*
BM 0571 ~$125

*3.) Loxon Conditioner*
BM 608 ~$88
BM 609 ~125
Coronado 1066 ~$103
Coronado 048 ~$137

*4.) Heavy Duty Block Filler*
Coronado SK5000 958-11 ~$61


*5.) Loxon Self-Cleaning (new product).*
BM0452 ~$150
Coronado texcrete 3192(sand),3194 (smooth),3196(medium) ~$175


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

To the OP....If you like proclassic you will like Emerald Trim semi gloss. It has a little duller sheen than than the Proclassic. Flotrol will help Proclassic flow out but doesn't seem to help Emerald Trim. I like the way it brushes. Takes a while to cure but gets much harder than Proclassic. I have used the Gloss to get the semi gloss look. Not sure why the sheens are off but that is my biggest problem with Emerald Trim. Remember that this is an oil after it cures so it will have to be treated accordingly on repaints. I can't wait to see these problems cropping up.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

What do you mean it's an oil after it cures? Do you mean it has the characteristics of an oil paint?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

WestKyPainter said:


> What do you mean it's an oil after it cures? Do you mean it has the characteristics of an oil paint?



It is an alkyd resin opposed to acrylic. It has many characteristics of an alkyd including a harder tighter film that cures via oxidation (needs airflow to cure). When it comes time to recoat surface prep like you would any other oil enamel ie clean, scuff sand, prime.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

PacMan can i buy some ultraplate from you? I'm in eastern NC and there is nowhere close. I want to try this, is there even a way to ship paint profitably?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Local paint pro said:


> PacMan can i buy some ultraplate from you? I'm in eastern NC and there is nowhere close. I want to try this, is there even a way to ship paint profitably?


I've already asked him and he doesn't ship. :sad: this is the only place I've found that's willing to and they ship it pretty quick. Be warned though, with shipping it comes out to around $70/gal.

https://www.eastcoastlumber.net

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've already asked him and he doesn't ship. :sad: this is the only place I've found that's willing to and they ship it pretty quick. Be warned though, with shipping it comes out to around $70/gal.
> 
> https://www.eastcoastlumber.net
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm working on that.:vs_cool:


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

COCOMONKEYNUTS, thanks for the pricing rundown! Can you do one for interior BM and coronado paints?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Does SW still make Loxon conditioner? I had a local painter tell me the local SW store told him it was discontinued? I started selling him the PPG Permacrete version. Cheaper than the Loxon was. He likes it better too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> I'm working on that.:vs_cool:


The issue is whether i want to ship it legally or illegally like most people do.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Local paint pro said:


> COCOMONKEYNUTS, thanks for the pricing rundown! Can you do one for interior BM and coronado paints?



Probably not, too much work for something that will vary store to store. And I don't want to set expectations for someone else's store. You can PM me if you have specific products you were curious about.


----------

